# Taking him to the park!



## TheHedgehogGob (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello everyone!

The name's Jude. My little gentleman is named Rorschach and he's two months ten days old. He just had his first vet appoitment, and he turned out to be in perfect healt, 194 g. of pure power and a mama's boy (he bite the doctor and then hide behind my hands o.o... Internally, I was happy because he's showing me a lot of trust, but in the outside I was laughing nervously)

Now, my question is: Is he old enough to go to the park? My friends and I are going to a really beautiful park here in the city: El Alameda Norte. I used to go there all the time when I was little, but with the years and the real world around, one just don't have the time anymore.

The point is, I was wondering if it would be safe for him to meet Mr. Grass and Mrs. Earth, or is he too small? I'm not worried about dogs, because none of my friends have one and the park doesn't allow them. I'm worried about sun, the fact that he's going to wake up much more (MUCH MORE) earlier than normal and if he's old enough to take the stress of a day in the park and a ride in our *beautiful* (as in anything but) public transportation (wanna know how we call them around here? "Peceras", that's spanish for "Fish tanks".)

Should I wait? What do you think?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

He must be fairly new to you as he is only two months old. In that case I would say don't take him yet. I waited three - months after having my hedgehog before taking him outside but as I got him as an adult I didn't have to worry about age just trust. 

It's also harder to just walk around and relax with a hedgehog in tow. If he decided he wants to squirm while you are holding him you might have a hard time keeping him from falling. Other things to consider are keeping him close to you (hedgehogs can't wear collars or leashes), making sure pesticides are not used on the grass of the park, watching so he doesn't eat any bugs and only letting him walk on soft ground. 

If you feel like he trust you enough and you are comfortable enough I think you can go to the park this young. Like I said though I have never had a baby so if someone else says no listen to them.


----------

